# Gerade in Neuseeland? Vor zu kommen?



## wolly3 (14. September 2012)

Hi,
ich bin gerade in Neuseeland und frag mich ob sonst noch jemand hier ist der Lust auf einen Angeltrip hat? Bin auf der Südinsel in Dunedin. Die Forellen sind schon ziemlich beißfreudig!

Ich werde auch noch bis Anfang Dezember hier sein. Falls also jemand vor hat runterzukommen, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden. Hab einige Ortskenntnis und kenn die richtigen Leute. 
Reinhard
+64221917766


----------



## BigEarn (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gerade in Neuseeland? Vor zu kommen?*

Bin zwar in Neuseeland, allerdings wohne ich mittlerweile in Auckland, daher wohl etwas weit. In Dunedin hab ich 3 Jahre gelebt und gefischt. Welche Gewässer hast du denn bis jetzt befischt in der Gegend? Bist Du mit Fliegenrute unterwegs? Falls der Whitebait im Süden schon unterwegs ist und du mal nicht weit fahren willst, versuche es mal am Waikouati Esturay bei Karitane...um die Zeit ziehen dort richtig fette Sea Runs hoch, auch wenn sie nicht immer leicht zu bekommen sind (allerdings immer noch leichter als die weiter oberhalb :m )


----------



## wolly3 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Gerade in Neuseeland? Vor zu kommen?*

Hey BigEarn!
Taieri, Clutha, Tokomairiro und die größeren in den Catlins vor allem. Aber auch die Seen und Zuläufe in Wanaka, Queenstown. Und den Motueka. 
Noch viel vor mir also! 

Ja, der Waikouaiti steht auch schon läner auf der Liste. Whitebaits gibts schon und ich hab auch schon von Leuten gehört die gut auf Sea Runs gefischt haben. Vielleicht schaff ich es diese Woche noch. Ich lass dich wissen!


----------



## BigEarn (18. September 2012)

*AW: Gerade in Neuseeland? Vor zu kommen?*

Viel Erfolg! Falls du den Waikouaiti aufwärts von der McGrath Road Bridge fischst, mach dich auf extrem spooky Fische gefasst. Habe ziemlich weit flussauf wohl meine bisher größte Forelle in NZ gespottet...sie mich allerdings auch. Habe noch so einige Rechnungen mit den Bewohnern des Waikouaiti offen |supergri

Im unteren Taieri hab ich auch oft gefischt, wenn ich nur ein paar Stunden Zeit hatte. Oberhalb der Brücke beim Flughafen oder etwas weiter flussauf entlang Riverside Road. Es gibt zwar deutlich schönere Flecken in Otago aber gute Fische gibts auch dort.

Reist du in NZ herum oder verbringt Du die gesamte Zeit in Dunedin?


----------



## wolly3 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Gerade in Neuseeland? Vor zu kommen?*

Ja, war auch nicht begeistert von der Gegend um Dunedin. Deshalb bin ich so oft wie möglich unterwegs, was bisher noch nicht oft genug war aber ab Oktober viel besser wird. Wenn ich Glück hab gehts dieses WE nach Twitzel.

Kannst dir ruhig überlegen ob du für einen ordentlichen Angelurlaub 5 Tage runter kommst!


----------



## BigEarn (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gerade in Neuseeland? Vor zu kommen?*

Ab Oktober? Bist du zufällig an der Univerity of Otago zur Zeit? Im Moment sieht es leider etwas schlecht aus mit Urlaub, da ich vor Kurzem erst einen neuen Job angefangen habe und da ist die ersten Monate leider nichts mit Urlaub nehmen. Sonst würde ich sicher die "alte Heimat" besuchen. 
Wenn du von der Gegend um Dunedin forellentechnisch nicht so begeistert bist, halte dich von Auckland fern ;-) Habe wegen der langen Wege and die Flüsse mittlerweile begonnen auch im Meer mit der Fliege zu fischen. Wenn im Oktober die meisten Flüsse wieder frei sind, hast Du ja auch etwas mehr Auswahl, wenn Du mal nur für einen Tag los willst. Die oberen und mittleren Taieri Abschnitte z.B. sind deutlich schöner gelegen als der untere Teil. Im Sommer, wenn es heiß ist, kann das Loganburn Reservoir auch klasse sein. Allerdings würd ich die "Straße" ohne 4WD und ausreichend Bodenfreiheit nicht empfehlen. Am besten war es auf jeden Fall zur Cicada Zeit, welche allerdings eher in den Januar/Februar fällt.


----------



## wolly3 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gerade in Neuseeland? Vor zu kommen?*

Ja, bin an der Uni. Gestern hab ich den unteren Waikouaiti gefischt aber leider ohne Erfolg. Nur Meeräschen. Hab nicht erwartet, dass in dem Fluss so wenig Wasser fließt...

Freu mich schon wenns los geht im Oktober!


----------



## wolly3 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gerade in Neuseeland? Vor zu kommen?*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Kingfish in Auckland aus? Das wär für mich eigentlich der einzige Grund die Nordinsel zu besuchen.


----------



## BigEarn (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gerade in Neuseeland? Vor zu kommen?*

Kingfish gibts hier im Sommer recht viel, auch wenn ich selber noch nicht viel Erfolg hatte. Bin auch am Meer mittlerweile fast nur mit Fliege unterwegs, ausser jemand nimmt mich mit dem Boot raus. Habe letzten Sommer 3 Kings an der Fliegenrute gehabt, allerdings keinen davon landen können an der 8weight vom Ufer aus. Richtig fette Kings bekommst Du aber eher um die Coromandel , BOP und Hawkes Bay...Jürgen hier aus dem Board wohnt in Napier und kennt sich mit Kingies aber weitaus besser aus als ich. #6
Mein bester Fang an der FLiegenrute heute war der hier: http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg209/scaled.php?server=209&filename=dorym.jpg&res=landing


----------

